# How to deal with a break up while pregnant



## Aloha_liz

Hello y'all I'm new to the forum and really am looking for genuine advice on what to do in my situation. I'm currently about 21 weeks pregnant. My bf and I (soon to be husband) planned the baby. Things have been rocky due to his past being untrustworthy and dishonest. I'm 28 and he's 30, he at one point moved in with me when we found out I was pregnant but has officially moved out last night. We have arguments but I can easily blow it off and not be bothered by it, he on the other hand doesn't know how to deal with conflict and relationship issues, and is always on the verge of packing up and leaving. This time I couldn't stop him though.he dragged his family into our issue and now I feel like our relationship is doomed. Once you involve family, it creates enemies for that person. He's upset that I don't trust him 100% fully even though he has been doing his duty in doing whatever it is to show me he's being faithful. But I told him yesterday that it's still going to take time, and that's when he snapped and said he couldn't do this anymore. This isn't his first time leaving, he always uses his mom as a crutch when we have blow ups. I don't know what to do anymore. I'm stressed out, sad, and feel betrayed that I trusted him into thinking he wouldn't leave me. I'm very capable of taking care of myself and the baby and I know he will be there for the baby too, but I didn't want our child to be raised in a broken home. Thanks for taking the time to read my thoughts.


----------



## JustGemTM

You're pregnant and bringing a new life into this world. 
You need to stop and think what is best for this baby? 
A stressful environment full of arguments is not a good one. 
You don't want a broken home for your child but at the end of the day it's still not a happy home is it if you stay together?

I was 18 when I got pregnant and my baby's dad left me 2 weeks after finding out. 
Me and my son have a much better life than we ever would have had i stayed with him. The stress, the arguments... just not worth it.


----------

